# Driving with a dog.



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

Just wondering does anyone know anything about driving with a dog in the car, back home I would always bring my dog off in the car, she is quite good and would sit quietly in the back or look out the window. We would also see quite a lot of other motorists doing the same.

Since Iv'e been in the UAE though I havent seen this at all. It could just because there are far less dog owners here but is there any laws against it and if there is are they enforced?

Thanks


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

We had 2 dogs in the past (both passed on now) so drove around a little bit with them, but much less than when we were living elsewhere.

I guess the main reason (for us) Houswere:

1) You can't really take them to a lot of places in UAE due to restrictions - unlike we could take them to restaurants in the Continent, for example. If you go deserted beaches, then it is ok but not too many places.

2) If you can't take them out of the car when you get there, it is usually hot in the car thus can't leave them in the car. And if you can't take them with you, what is the point of taking them and locking them up in the car ?


----------



## ShellyMcD (Jun 17, 2011)

My boy only comes in the car to and from vets or friends houses who have gardens. I saw several people taking photo's of him with his "hat" on having squeezed his head out the window on the way back from the vets yesterday! 
Although he had water pre-vets, then water at the vets, then only a 10 minute journey home, he was huffing and puffing like mad.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think there's any laws against it.

In fact, the police are quite happy to let local drivers let their children jump about in the car unrestrained, so I doubt they'd worry about a dog.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess it would be very helpful for women to take a dog along in the car as at least they have a decent sense of direction!! LOL


----------



## ShellyMcD (Jun 17, 2011)

Easy Felix! I find a full tank of petrol and the knowledge Sharjah is "up" and Abu Dhabi is "down" does me just fine


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I doubt that there will be any issues...considering that some choose to drive with a grown tiger in the back, I'm sure that a harmless dog will not alarm anyone.


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

Grand, thanks for the replies.


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

fonda said:


> Grand, thanks for the replies.


you could always let your dog drive im sure he/she would have a better idea of where he was going than most taxi drivers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Whatever you do NEVER EVER leave your dog in the car in the heat. 
Even in the UK dogs have been known to die within 15 minutes when left in cars in the summer so to do so in a hot country would be very cruel.


----------



## fonda (Jun 29, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Whatever you do NEVER EVER leave your dog in the car in the heat.
> Even in the UK dogs have been known to die within 15 minutes when left in cars in the summer so to do so in a hot country would be very cruel.


Yeah I know, i care enough about my dog to spend a fortune shipping her over so dont worry would never do that!


----------

